# Opera Mini 6 vs. UC browser 7.6.0



## himangshu (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys which browser do you think is better for mobile browsing?

Opera Mini 6 or UC browser 7.6.0

Vote your choice!

If you have any reasons you can share!


----------



## manujohn (Apr 9, 2011)

For me, Opera Mini 6 surely..
Simple n clean.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2011)

Touchscreen or highend mobile: Opera Mini 6.
lowend or entrylevel mobile, non-touchscreen: Opera Mini 4.3 (slightly better looks)

that leaves us with UCBrowser, well. skip it. why go for 2nd best when Opera Mini rocks.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 10, 2011)

for browsing opera mini is best. But it sucks at downloading for downloading uc rocks


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2011)

I have used UC Browser for a session but find Opera Mobile to be the best, no change from desktop browsing. I haven't used Opera Mini though.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

UC Browser is slugish on my S40 cell phone, OM6 rocks, tab browsing is what i love the most


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried using UC a lot. But it JUST refuses to connect 0/10


Opera is best browser on- Android,Windows Mobile,Symbian,iOS,Bada OS, any Jave device. 
20/10


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ yes. same was with me on when i was on Reliance GPRS. not yet tested on Airtel but worked fine on BSNL. also as i can't use the inbuilt download manager (mobile is based on Linux) so never used it as primary mobile browser.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont know why but from last few days having probkem with Opera Mini 6.

It suddenly crahes with no apparent reason.


----------

